# The Trek FX 7.2 One Year Later (Long)



## Jumpmonkey (May 10, 2011)

...SS Forum, yes, I know, read on.

Last March (due to paperwork and legality issues keeping me from driving my otherwise functional car) I tired of walking and bought a bike. Many hours of research brought me to the FX7.2, it'd get me in and out of town to run my errands during this time. It was a very wise decision if I say so myself. Plenty of gears and it was a hybrid. This is perfect for the hilly and somewhat poor roads I bike.

The Trek - beautiful. It taught me that biking was efficient transportation (faster than walking, and it didn't take $3.50 a gallon fuel) and great fun. This was so much fun that I decided to buy a fun bike. The guy at the LBS kept talking about Single Speeds. I wasn't stupid enough to buy one of these for my getting around town, but for a toy, why not. Early last May a brand new SE Stout rolled out the doors of the LBS, and down the long hilly road home. What an experience!

I stopped near the top of the second hill to suck air. This was a normal occurrence though. I did it all the time on the Trek. If I'm honest, I did as much of this on the Stout as on the Trek. In fact after a week of doing all my runs on the Stout (the Trek was in for maintenance) I believe it climbs better! But there was something else that I didn't do that ride that I did most other rides. That was re-rout the chain back onto the gears after a failed shift. I regularly spent time on hillsides doing that. Oh, and it was quiet, peacefully quiet.

After the Trek spent that week in the shop and the Stout that same week being my go-to (only) bike something happened. The Trek work-bike came back home and was put in the back room (where the "fun" bike goes.) The SS fun-bike however leaned up against the wall by the door as my go-to. In one week the reliability and simplicity and riding-efficiency of the toy SS 29er had completely won me over. Now? It gets me in to town to do my errands, takes me for rides when I just want to get away or have some fun. It gets me to the very important pizza shop for fuel ups. It simply takes me wherever I well please. It spends a lot of time just plain working (unlike the Trek, which got a lot of pampering.) Most of the parts have now been replaced, in fact I'm shopping BB and cranks as of now. Almost one year later, I love it. Single Speed, 29, and Full Rigid for life.

But wait! This post is about the Trek FX7.2. What a great bike! It's been holding up the wall in my back room for over a year now. It may be a little bit dusty, but that wall hasn't gone anywhere, not with the Trek fastidiously keeping its vigil.


God bless,
Adam


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

glad to hear you're enjoying your new ss!


----------

